# Pumilio 'esperanza'



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

One of the awesome O. pumilio 'esperanza' I received from Randommind yesterday!


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

Female


----------



## arielelf (May 23, 2007)

Wow! Very nice! My Wife and I were lucky enough to get to see these guys in the wild a few weeks ago. I was in Bocas and hired a local Frog expert guide with a boat for the day and he took us to the Dark Lands to see the Esperanza's as well as many other locales on different islands. He was saying that DArklands and Esperanza are the same thing, which was very confusing for me since it seems that they are 2 distinctly different groups in the hobby in that the DArklands don't seem to show nearly as much variety in coloring as the esperanzas. I did see tons of variety in these guys ranging from blue jean look-a-likes, to purples, bright blues, pure black, bright reds, browns, blues that bordered on being almost green, to some that almost looked very pale pastel colors in the sunlight. It was very exciting to see all of this variety in such a very small little area. 

I would highly recommend anyone who loves frogs, especially Pumilios, to visit Bocas. It will make you appreciate them even more and for reasons that you might not realize. Mostly for me it was seeing how incredibly tiny the habitats are for these morphs, like my small Brooklyn neighborhood is much bigger than a lot of these guys habitats, and I was very saddened to see locals logging and clearing forests for farms which is making their tiny habitats smaller and smaller. I do not blame the locals at all for doing this because they are very poor, and I can imagine that telling someone that they can't try to make a more stable life for their families because of some frog would be very confusing and foreign (and somewhat cruel) to someone who lives in what we would consider a shack. It is a very complicated and worry some situation and I hope that someone can figure out a solution that would benefit everyone and everything living in that area. 

I have come back with a feeling of awe at these amazing animals and a feeling of them as being something more precious and rare than just expensive 

I hope you have good luck breeding these little guys, and if you do put me down on the list for some of the offspring!


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Very nice..are these guys more timid than the average pumilio?


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

tarbo96 said:


> Very nice..are these guys more timid than the average pumilio?


Mine seem pretty bold so far. The male started calling as soon as he was introduced. He's calling as I type this.


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

I've been hearing/seeing a lot of calling from the male and both are staying in the broms. Hoping this is a sign of things to come soon.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Can you post more pics of esperanza or videos? Thanks


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

rigel10 said:


> Can you post more pics of esperanza or videos? Thanks


I'm at work until tomorrow morning, but I'll see if I can get a video of the male calling tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks. For next Christmas I will take another species of frog and I'm undecided between pumilio Esperanza or Ranitomeya imitator Varadero. So any suggestion is appreciated!


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

I've kept varadero's as well and really enjoyed them. Definitely plan to get more of them, once I make some more room. Imitators are great!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

You make me fall back in doubt. When I will have more room, I will take them both, but now I have room for only one species. So I remain undecided between esperanza or varadero. Which of the two species is more bold? I already have two pairs of pumilio: pumilio are the best! But varadero are really wonderful ....


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

rigel10 said:


> Which of the two species is more bold?


This is mostly dependent on their housing conditions...humidity, temperature, planting, leaf litter...etc, all play a role in a species comfort level.


----------



## froggies3 (Feb 1, 2011)

I recently picked up an Esperanza at Black Jungle's FrogToberFest and he started calling after about a week in the viv. This is my second species of pumilio and I love them. I also love Esperanza because they are not as expensive as as Escudo but they look very similar.


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

rigel10 said:


> Can you post more pics of esperanza or videos? Thanks


One more for ya


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Great picture! Thanks. It's gorgeous! So which of the two species you recommend me? Esperanza or Varadero?


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

rigel10 said:


> Great picture! Thanks. It's gorgeous! So which of the two species you recommend me? Esperanza or Varadero?


(veradero is actually a form of the imitator species). I honestly would recommend imitators as the froglets are much less sensitive when they morph out and they are usually able to eat ff's upon emerging.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

how about a full tank shot?


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

Julio said:


> how about a full tank shot?


Sure!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

nice, what brom is that at the top, chilly verde?


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

Julio said:


> nice, what brom is that at the top, chilly verde?


From top L to R: N. ulkane rainbow, N. cocktail, N. shamrock. Below them is a Vriesea racinae.


----------



## SAS (Aug 6, 2011)

where did you get your broms from?


----------

